# Too chicken to read Stephen King . . .



## Andrea Pearson (Jun 25, 2011)

I've been seeing a lot about Stephen King across the boards lately. And I have to confess to something . . . 

I've never read anything by him. I'm too chicken to do it. Even when it's made seriously easy for me (as in, my neighbor trying to force me to borrow The Shining and me saying no).

It's not that I can't handle a good thriller - Michael Crichton's books made up my high school experience - I read every single one I could get my hands on before the age of 16. I just don't know about the horror side. The only horror stories I've read lately have been HP Lovecraft and Robert E Howard. Oh, and I Am Not a Serial Killer by Dan Wells. I know, I know, they're not even close to King's books.

That said, I've been considering taking the dip. Is it worth it? Anyone else out there who was too chicken to try his books, did it anyway, and found they really enjoyed them? (And didn't have nightmares for months afterwards? . . . 'Course, maybe that's the point. )


----------



## michaelabayomi (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey Andrea,

I confess that I was in your very same position until quite recently. I remember trying to read Cujo as a kid, and never making it past the first page, even though I'd already seen the movie (which was scary as hell by the way). But I've always loved the movie adaptations of his books, especially Carrie and The Shining.

Stephen King writes in various genres, not just horror. I'm currently reading 11/22/63 at the moment, which is a sci-fi novel about time travel. The first book by him that I completely read was a non-fiction book called On Writing, which is an autobiography of sorts. It also contains valuable tips about the writing process, which is a must read for all writers. It was after reading that book that I decided to give his fiction a try. I haven't had one nightmare ever since... (yet. )


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

A short and punchy King read would be Carrie, and I don't think I ever thought of it as scary - perhaps because you kind of know where it's all going.

Another great read from him, but about 4 times as long with moments of chills is The Stand. If you want an end of the world epic, then try this.

Still too chicken? 

Try his On Writing which has been previously mentioned. You'll get a great taste for his conversational and so easy to read style in the half of the book that tells the tale of how he got to where he is today.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Hearts in Atlantis is not a horror novel, exactly. It's mostly about college kids in the early 1960's.
Dolores Claiborne is about a woman who lives her whole life on a small island and works for the summer visitors. There is a murder but it's not really horrific.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

Andrea Pearson said:


> I've been seeing a lot about Stephen King across the boards lately. And I have to confess to something . . .
> 
> I've never read anything by him. I'm too chicken to do it. Even when it's made seriously easy for me (as in, my neighbor trying to force me to borrow The Shining and me saying no).
> 
> ...


I've always been partial to "Carrie" because I could identify so much with Carrie White as a picked-on teenager. The book is more about her treatment by her peers than outright horror in my opinion. I found her treatment to be more horrific than her ability to move objects with her mind. I think that's a good book to start with if you're itching to get your feet wet with Stephen King.

Try his short story collections. "Skeleton Crew" was especially good. Maybe taking King is smaller doses could work for you.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I haven't read "Misery" but I saw the movie and I didn't think that one was too scary. Good, but wouldn't make me sleep with the lights on or anything. I did read "The Shining" since we visited the Stanley Hotel a couple summers ago....again, it was good but not real scary to me. Others have found that one scary though.


----------



## Andrea Pearson (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh, wow. Yay for suggestions!  11/22/63 sounds great, as do the others - I had no idea he wrote anything but horror. And I'd heard of his writing book - I may even have purchased it and will have to dig around to see if that's true. If not, I need to own it. 

Wasn't Carrie his first published book? I know he shopped around for a while and had a couple of novels rejected before handing that one over. I feel bad for the publishers who rejected him.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Andrea Pearson said:


> I've been seeing a lot about Stephen King across the boards lately. And I have to confess to something . . .
> 
> I've never read anything by him. I'm too chicken to do it. Even when it's made seriously easy for me (as in, my neighbor trying to force me to borrow The Shining and me saying no).
> 
> ...


I think the mere fact that you've not read him because you think he'll be too scary might work in your favor -- because you've built it up so much in your mind. Stephen King has written before about how what we imagine in our minds is always going to be scarier than any reality could be.

I've read King all my life and no long term nightmares. I think he's reinforced a few fears, like clowns, and, oh, clowns. Also clowns. Child vampires floating outside windows. Zombie pets. (You know, the usual) I think you'll be okay, though.

As mentioned, he doesn't just write horror -- for instance (Rita Hayworth) and the Shawshank Redemption. His latest, and I can't say too much since haven't reviewed it yet, is more scifi, and has a very strong and present love story. (11/22/63.) I think he gets into your head, but it's not always to scare you.


----------



## Andrea Pearson (Jun 25, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> I think the mere fact that you've not read him because you think he'll be too scary might work in your favor -- because you've built it up so much in your mind. Stephen King has written before about how what we imagine in our minds is always going to be scarier than any reality could be.
> 
> I've read King all my life and no long term nightmares. I think he's reinforced a few fears, like clowns, and, oh, clowns. Also clowns. Child vampires floating outside windows. Zombie pets. (You know, the usual) I think you'll be okay, though.
> 
> As mentioned, he doesn't just write horror -- for instance (Rita Hayworth) and the Shawshank Redemption. His latest, and I can't say too much since haven't reviewed it yet, is more scifi, and has a very strong and present love story. (11/22/63.) I think he gets into your head, but it's not always to scare you.


Ha ha! Great points. 

Oh, and how do you feel about clowns?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Andrea Pearson said:


> Wasn't Carrie his first published book? I know he shopped around for a while and had a couple of novels rejected before handing that one over. I feel bad for the publishers who rejected him.


He'd tossed Carrie into the trash. His wife fished it out and told him there was something to it and that he ought to pursue it. Can you imagine? 

He freely admits he owes a lot to his wife. There were some tough times, financially, and he said if she'd ever told him it was time to hang up the writing and go get a night job to help cover the bills, he would have. She considered writing to be his job, though. And, again, she fished Carrie out of the trash.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Andrea Pearson said:


> Oh, and how do you feel about clowns?


When I was a very little girl, the guy who lived downstairs, who seemed to be about 7 feet tall, was a firefighter who played a clown for, oh, charitable events, I guess. This was at a time when people could spank each other's kids. So, I was raised by women, and there was this giant clown with a big, booming voice, who'd shoot cats,* and who spanked me at least once.

And, as scary as the book version was, you then have Tim Curry in the miniseries. ::shudder:: Two words: They float!

Female cat in heat showed up to try to lure our cat. Her sounds of seduction were not appreciated. He shot her. However, my cat then had it in for him, and would wait for him at the top of the stairs. So, scary clown or not, he would call up and make sure Norman was in our apartment.


----------



## Andrea Pearson (Jun 25, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> When I was a very little girl, the guy who lived downstairs, who seemed to be about 7 feet tall, was a firefighter who played a clown for, oh, charitable events, I guess. This was at a time when people could spank each other's kids. So, I was raised by women, and there was this giant clown with a big, booming voice, who'd shoot cats,* and who spanked me at least once.
> 
> And, as scary as the book version was, you then have Tim Curry in the miniseries. ::shudder:: Two words: They float!
> 
> Female cat in heat showed up to try to lure our cat. Her sounds of seduction were not appreciated. He shot her. However, my cat then had it in for him, and would wait for him at the top of the stairs. So, scary clown or not, he would call up and make sure Norman was in our apartment.


Oh, wow! Go Norman!  And I never had any bad experiences with clowns - thank goodness - but my husband sure did! He used to be absolutely terrified of them.

It sounds like Stephen King made a great choice when he married his wife.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not _afraid_ of clowns. I just never got the point. Don't find physical humor all that funny, which seems to be most of what they do.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Another vote for Different Seasons, just skip "The Breathing Method" if you get queasy


----------



## Andrea Pearson (Jun 25, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm not _afraid_ of clowns. I just never got the point. Don't find physical humor all that funny, which seems to be most of what they do.


I never liked or disliked them. Thought they were stupid.



Harry Shannon said:


> Another vote for Different Seasons, just skip "The Breathing Method" if you get queasy


Thanks! I'm guessing this breathing method is well noted and I'll know when to start skipping?


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Andrea Pearson said:


> Thanks! I'm guessing this breathing method is well noted and I'll know when to start skipping?


It's one of four stories in that book, so it's easy to skip. I don't even remember that one, though I do remember the other three.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

If you don't like scary books - you should definitely read "11-22-63"..  it isn't scary at all - but a fascinating trip through time.  Before this book - my favorite King book was "Salem's Lot" - but I wouldn't recommend that for the faint of heart.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes, as some people have pointed out, not all of King is horror.  Some of his books are just thrillers.  Like "Misery," which is spectacular.


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

AS others pointed out 11/22/63 is a good place to start.
I liked "The Long Walk" this is more of a thriller.  And I thought "The Green Mile" and "The Shawshank Redemption" were two very good books that didn't have the horror of his other books.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I1/22/63 is my going to be  first read of 2012 but I am one that loves The Green Mile.  Not Scary at all but an amazing book


----------



## jwest (Nov 14, 2011)

Andrea Pearson said:


> I've been seeing a lot about Stephen King across the boards lately. And I have to confess to something . . .
> 
> I've never read anything by him. I'm too chicken to do it. Even when it's made seriously easy for me (as in, my neighbor trying to force me to borrow The Shining and me saying no).
> 
> ...


Hi Andrea,

I know what you mean, but don't be afraid to take the plunge!! Come to the dark side...ha ha! He really is an amazing writer. If you are worried about being scared, he actually has a few novels that aren't that scary.

My all-time favorite is The Talisman. There are some scary moments in there, but overall the story is amazing. It's about a young boy trying to save his mother. You should check it out


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I answered in the other thread:



Lursa (was 9MMare) said:


> I've rarely found King's books that scary, except maybe for The Shining and Salem's Lot. I hear IT is very scary but that one just kind of bored me...I know I read it but remember almost nothing of it.
> 
> I'm probably not the regular King reader tho, as I dont even care for Horror....I just find him to be a good storyteller.


Both The Shining and Salem's Lot were excellent books tho.

My favorite is The Stand....I'd love it without the paranormal aspect and dont really think that part of it was very scary.

But Misery & The Green Mile & the short for The Shawshank Redemption are all very good too and not scary. (As others have all recommended) The Dead Zone is good too and I didnt think particularly scary at all.


----------



## A.D.Seay (Dec 24, 2011)

I must admit, I'm not a horror fan either. My imagination is WAY to vivid/active for me to actually enjoy it. I read nonfiction to learn and fiction to relax. Horror books/movies put me in fight or flight mode for hours on end. It is not fun. Therefore, I avoid Horror books/movies like The Plague. Call me what you want. lol


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

As others have said, not all are super scary. I think you might be best starting with some short stories. Some are scary but there are a number that are really great and not scary at all. Also, if you have problems with one you can just skip it and move to the next without much worry.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

I've just never been interested in the Horror genre. I haven't liked the few genre books I've read. That said, I downloaded the first Dark Tower book of his and have it high in my queue.

I personally think it's fine to avoid books based on genre or reputation. I never plan to read a romance either.

(via Tapatalk on Kindle Fire)


----------



## Andrea Pearson (Jun 25, 2011)

fayrlite said:


> Also, if you have problems with one you can just skip it and move to the next without much worry.


I might actually be able to do that! For most of my life, if I started a book, I forced myself to finish it, even if I wasn't enjoying the story.  Glad that's almost completely out of my system. 

In regards to other comments: it's not necessarily the "scary" that I'm avoiding, but the "scared senseless" or the gore. For example, I hate movies like the Ring and the Grudge because they make me feel icky inside after watching them. (Ha ha. Ickle-Ronniekins. Just got pulled back to Harry Potter. ) But Jurassic Park and the Sphere (Michael Crichton) were seriously terrifying to me (as a fifteen-year-old reader), and I absolutely loved them. Mainly because they weren't meant just to scare of strike fear, but also to intrigue and open up new worlds to the readers.

And I think I'm starting to see that Stephen King does the same. Which is good. 

And I'm definitely going to be reading 11/22/63 first. That one has received the most votes.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Having read most of Stephen King, I wouldn't recommend 11/22/63 to start with because it is so long, and I don't think it's one of his best.  I would recommend some of his short stories, as others have.  "The Body" made me laugh out loud, and is not at all gory.  If you like baseball, he has a wonderful short (well, not so short) story about his son Owen's run at the Little League championship in Maine.  It was great for me because I am a baseball fan, and I listened to the audio book and King read it.

Just remember, don't look under the bed and don't ever go down in the basement...


----------



## ciscokid (Oct 10, 2010)

I read Pet Cemetery when I was in college and it creeped me out so badly that I didn't read another Stephen King book for over 10 years.  The book didn't scare me(I've never read a book that really scared me), but it was so disturbing that I couldn't stop thinking about it.  I didn't want to read another book by him for fear that the next one I read would be just as disturbing.  I think I got back into reading his books when The Stand miniseries was on tv.  After I watched it, I read the book....which I love and have read several times.  I'm not a big fan of his anyway.  Occasionally I find one of his I really like, but most are just so-so to me.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> "The Body" made me laugh out loud, and is not at all gory.


Wasn't "The Body" the basis for the film "Stand By Me?"


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> Having read most of Stephen King, I wouldn't recommend 11/22/63 to start with because it is so long......Just remember, don't look under the bed and don't ever go down in the basement


I loved that it was so long because I didn't want it to end.. But I do agree with you about beds and basements.. especially at night when you are alone.. hah!


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

I discovered King in the 70s when I read The Stand. It was and still is, one of the scariest books I have ever read! Not because it is gory. There is little if any gore in it. But because it could happen! I'd get the heebie jeebies anytime I would hear someone sneeze. It definitely lingered, and I have read it several times. But there is humor in King's books, a kind of dark, smokey humor. I still chuckle when I think of the dark, sweet treat, leaning back on the seat in the subway car, and the prayer, that "if it's not too much trouble, I would really rather not see anything like again today please."

Given the right titles, you will love Stephen King.


----------



## ciscokid (Oct 10, 2010)

DYB, I believe it was.  Funny, my mom won't read anything by Stephen King.  She says he has a twisted mind, but one of her favorite movies is Stand By Me.


----------



## Ray Rhamey author (Jan 6, 2011)

Try "Bag of Bones," which I came away thinking of as a love story. Dolores Clairborne wasn't horror, to my eye, but a good thriller.


----------



## Darlene Jones (Nov 1, 2011)

I read one book by him and would never read another - too scary!


----------



## Lisa_Follett (Oct 22, 2011)

The only Stephen King book I have ever read is _Stephen King On Writing_. I do not like the feeling of being scared. I do not watch scary movies either. I am a bonafide scardy cat.


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

I might be a freak, which is entirely possible, but I never found King scary. Just pages and pages of profanity with often disappointing endings. I might have been missing something, though. It's not really my genre, though, so ymmv.


----------



## Andrea Pearson (Jun 25, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> Having read most of Stephen King, I wouldn't recommend 11/22/63 to start with because it is so long, and I don't think it's one of his best. I would recommend some of his short stories, as others have.


Define "long." As in, _Mistborn_ long? More than 500 pages? I handle long books fairly well and usually struggle with short stories. I like feeling close to the characters, I love subplots, and don't like it when a book or story I enjoy ends quickly.  I really need to get over this, though - there are so many good shorts out there, waiting for me to discover them...


----------



## wdeen (Dec 29, 2011)

I think you'll be disappointed with most of his new stuff. I haven't cared much for anything he has done since 'Needful Things.'


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

anne_holly said:


> I might be a freak, which is entirely possible, but I never found King scary. Just pages and pages of profanity with often disappointing endings. I might have been missing something, though. It's not really my genre, though, so ymmv.


Huh. Never noticed much profanity in King. Esp. when compared with the contemporary crime thrillers/mysteries I often read.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Andrea Pearson said:


> More than 500 pages? I handle long books fairly well and usually struggle with short stories. I like feeling close to the characters, I love subplots, and don't like it when a book or story I enjoy ends quickly.  I really need to get over this, though - there are so many good shorts out there, waiting for me to discover them...


"11/22/63" is 850 pages so yes it is long but - like I said - I didn't want it to end after 850 pages. I've never been a short story fan either - seems I just start getting into it and its over.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

The very first Stephen King novel I read was _'Salem's Lot._ I was 13 and found a copy in the school library. It is the book that made me decide I wanted to be a writer. But no, it isn't a good book to start with because it is a true horror novel, and in many ways a precursor to the survival horror sub genre.

As much as a love early King, I have to say I lost a lot of interest after _Insomnia._ It just seems like he has gotten more and more longwinded and his editor is less and less likely to actually reign him in. When you compare his early works like _Christine, Carrie_, etc to a lot of his more recent stuff, it feels like that concise clarity and compact power is gone. Scenes just go on twice as long as they need to. Dialogue rambles along more than neccessary. Lot of filler background that drags down the pacing.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

The only book I read by S. King was Pet Sementary when I was 13ish. I remember blushing reading the sex scenes but don't remember being scared. I will be reading Bag of Bones in the next week or so.


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

I too have been interested in reading S King but am afraid it may freak me out too much right before going to bed, which is my reading time. I think I'll take some suggestions from this thread.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> "11/22/63" is 850 pages so yes it is long but - like I said - I didn't want it to end after 850 pages.


::Nods:: I agree.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

Rose Madder and Under The Dome. Neither remotely scary - just weird, IMO.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

King has plenty of books I'd say _aren't_ horror. Try The Dead Zone.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I'd say his scariest books came when he was first starting out.  I would classify 'Salems Lot, The Shining (probably one of the scariest ever) and Pet Semetary (OK, that one was a bit later) as his scariest.  The rest I think of as thrillers rather than outright horror.  Sure, he has some horrific imagery but most thrillers do.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

How can you have a Kindle and not read UR?  Seriously, I think it should be the first title everyone reads upon getting a Kindle for the first time.  It's about owning a Kindle!


----------



## Andrea Pearson (Jun 25, 2011)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> It just seems like he has gotten more and more longwinded and his editor is less and less likely to actually reign him in.


I read an article the other day where someone actually mentioned this - that the publisher isn't in charge, that the editors really don't have a say. They can't afford to lose him - he's way too influential. According to the person who wrote the article, the same thing goes for James Patterson. I wonder what it would be like to reach this status. I'd like to think I'd love it, but really, having a strict editor is sometimes a huge blessing. And the books that drag on and on and on... the prose isn't tight enough to keep many readers interested.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Patterson doesn't write his own stuff so much as he outlines and supervises.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad Murgen (Oct 17, 2011)

The only thing from Stephen King that's kind of freaked me out was _Pet Semetary_. None of his other stuff I find that scary, just weird, as others have said. You also have to put it in context of the times, though... when he was first releasing material there weren't books or stories like that, and they scared people. Reading them today doesn't have the same impact.


----------



## Andrea Pearson (Jun 25, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> Patterson doesn't write his own stuff so much as he outlines and supervises.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


How would that be? Probably pretty boring. 



Brad Murgen said:


> The only thing from Stephen King that's kind of freaked me out was _Pet Semetary_. None of his other stuff I find that scary, just weird, as others have said. You also have to put it in context of the times, though... when he was first releasing material there weren't books or stories like that, and they scared people. Reading them today doesn't have the same impact.


It's true - we've become quite desensitized.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andrea Pearson said:


> How would that be? Probably pretty boring.


I actually find the stuff he writes with a collaborator to be better than what he wrote alone.


----------



## Andrea Pearson (Jun 25, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I actually find the stuff he writes with a collaborator to be better than what he wrote alone.


Really? Wow. I've never read anything by him - have wanted to, but just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I found Patterson's Alex Cross series to be full of gratuitous violence.  Lots of great detail about how the blow hit and the blood and bone flying and that.  Don't need it.  Just say you hit the guy and be done with it.  The Women's Murder Club series does have some violence, but it's not blow by blow with gory detail, and it seems more about the puzzle and less about bashing everyone in sight.

I'm probably in the minority though.  There's a lot of sentiment expressed here about how he's 'sold out' and just trading on his name and not writing his own books any more.  And he's basically . . .well. . .despised is too strong a word, but something in that direction. . . .for doing so.  My feeling is he got smart and realized, "hey, I've got more ideas than I can possibly write, let me find some folks I can work with to get them down. . .more books for everyone!" And o.k., more money for him. . .but to me that's sort of a 'Duh'.  

I have been told that he doesn't always even put his collaborators name on the books.  That's not been my experience, though his name is larger.  That seems sensible, though -- he's much better known than the collaborator. Still, if the collaborator agrees to that, what's the big deal?  And I do notice that Maxine Paetro, his collaborator on the Murder Club series since #3 or #4, has her name a little larger on each subsequent volume.   I say that's good for her.  I like the writing style and I will look to see what she writes on her own once her contract with him is up.

But I realize this thread is really supposed to be about Stephen King. . . .so I'll shut up now.


----------



## Andrea Pearson (Jun 25, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My feeling is he got smart and realized, "hey, I've got more ideas than I can possibly write, let me find some folks I can work with to get them down. . .more books for everyone!" And o.k., more money for him. . .but to me that's sort of a 'Duh'.
> 
> I have been told that he doesn't always even put his collaborators name on the books.


I think we'd all be surprised if we ever learned just how many big-name authors employ ghost writers. I know I would get some if what they have on their plates ever landed on mine! Think about Stephenie Meyer - she's a huge name, but she's burned out on writing. If she were to hire a ghost writer, put her name on the cover, and publish tons more books, she'd seriously be raking in some cash! 'Course, she might just be tired of earning money. Ha ha. 



Ann in Arlington said:


> But I realize this thread is really supposed to be about Stephen King. . . .so I'll shut up now.


Ha ha.  Me too, I guess.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> How can you have a Kindle and not read UR? Seriously, I think it should be the first title everyone reads upon getting a Kindle for the first time. It's about owning a Kindle!


That's the only Stephen King I've read. I, too, have been too chicken. But I do want to start. Both my sisters-in-law love his books. When my husband was active duty Air Force and gone a good bit, I tended to avoid scary movies and books - they'd get in my head and that wasn't good for being home alone at night! I still don't watch a lot of horror flicks, just not my thing. Although I do LOVE the TV show _American Horror Story_ (but rarely watch it at night - usually I watch during the day  ). But I've heard a lot about *11/22/63* so do want to read that. And *Bag of Bones*, which someone else had described as being ultimately a love story (with apparently some creepiness thrown in). And this thread has given me a couple more to add to the list.

The wordiness bit does concern me, though - I have a tendency to start editing in my head when writers get too wordy - Stieg Larsson comes to mind.... And editing in my head drags me out of the story. I much prefer a writer who can say a lot in a few words over a writer who says a little with a lot of words. I'll just have to see for myself...it's time to get introduced to Mr. King - one of my resolutions for 2012.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm probably in the minority though. There's a lot of sentiment expressed here about how he's 'sold out' and just trading on his name and not writing his own books any more. And he's basically . . .well. . .despised is too strong a word, but something in that direction. . . .for doing so. My feeling is he got smart and realized, "hey, I've got more ideas than I can possibly write, let me find some folks I can work with to get them down. . .more books for everyone!" And o.k., more money for him. . .but to me that's sort of a 'Duh'.


Ideas are the easy part, at least for most writers. This is why it's always funny when some non-writer shares a "surefire idea for a bestseller." It's the butt in a chair, typing out the words part that is hard. So, he literally is making lots of money doing what a million guys on a million bar stools (minimum) can do -- not that he didn't earn the right with his earlier stuff.

I don't despise him, not at all, but I don't read books with his name on the cover either -- it's like all interest has been removed from me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> I don't despise him, not at all, but I don't read books with his name on the cover either -- it's like all interest has been removed from me.


And since I like his ideas, but never particularly cared for his style, I'm more apt to read a book with his name. . .and someone else's. :0


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm not _afraid_ of clowns. I just never got the point. Don't find physical humor all that funny, which seems to be most of what they do.


While Pennywise does have a sense of humor, it's not the kind many would find funny 

I vote for 11/22/63 and Bag of Bones.


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

fayrlite said:


> As others have said, not all are super scary. I think you might be best starting with some short stories. Some are scary but there are a number that are really great and not scary at all. Also, if you have problems with one you can just skip it and move to the next without much worry.


Skip Full Dark, No Stars if you're looking at short stories that aren't "horror".


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And since I like his ideas, but never particularly cared for his style, I'm more apt to read a book with his name. . .and someone else's.


I get that -- I'm no stranger to thinking, "great idea, wish someone else had written it."



robertk328 said:


> Skip Full Dark, No Stars if you're looking at short stories that aren't "horror".


Hmmm. That's such a good book though, and not all the stories are horror. I think he managed some of his best female characters ever in "Good Marriage" and "Big Driver."


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree that FD,NS is a great book but I don't know that it fits what the OP is looking for. Even tough not horror per se, both of those can be tough to get through, particularly Big Driver. IMO of course


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I had never read a Stephen King book until a couple of weeks ago. I had had more than one person recommend _Salem's Lot_ to me so I decided to give it a go. It was a very good book IMO but I didn't find it very scary to tell you the truth. I don't know if it is one of his tame novels but if that is as scary as it gets then I think I will be fine reading others.


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

Stephen King`s books are not all horror.  If you enjoyed Creighton, you might like the latest King book.  It`s a time travel novel, in which Jake Epping goes back in time to save JFK`s life,  and I thought it absolutely brilliant.  11/22/63 

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

Joan


----------



## BowlOfCherries (May 8, 2009)

Don't be chicken! Just make sure you take care of all the items on the below checklist before reading and you'll be ok.

Checklist:
Make sure all lights in house on
Check under bed
Check all closets
Lock the door to the basement (very important - make sure you don't forget this one)

I could never resist "Chiller Theater" and "Creature Features" when I was growing up even if they scared the crap out of me.

But, in all seriousness - he also has a number of books that aren't really in the horror genre such as 'Different Seasons', a collection of short stories/novellas which include "Rita Hayworth and the Shawshank Redemption", "Apt Pupil", and "The Body" (the movie _Stand By Me_ was based on this one).


----------



## MoniqueReads (Dec 31, 2011)

I have read a number of King's book and never really found them scary but I still enjoyed each and ever one of them.

1) Pet Semetery -I read it as a child after watching the movie.  A little freaky but no scary.
2) Eye of the Dragon - Is not scary at all and like some said he wrote it for his child. It is a good read.
3) The Cell - Kind of Zombie-ish.  I couldn't put it down.  
4) It - It was the first King book I tried as a child.  I am to chicken to pick it back up.  I don't think I got past page 20.  I love the movie. I am scared of the book.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

balaspa said:


> I'd say his scariest books came when he was first starting out. I would classify 'Salems Lot, The Shining (probably one of the scariest ever) and Pet Semetary (OK, that one was a bit later) as his scariest. The rest I think of as thrillers rather than outright horror. Sure, he has some horrific imagery but most thrillers do.


The Shining - gave me goose bumps!! So scary. I finished The Haunting of Hill House during 2011. Oh. My. Word. A bit odd, but it also gave me king-sized goose bumps!!


----------



## Andrea Pearson (Jun 25, 2011)

BowlOfCherries said:


> Don't be chicken! Just make sure you take care of all the items on the below checklist before reading and you'll be ok.
> 
> Checklist:
> Make sure all lights in house on
> ...


Eeek! The door to our basement was removed years ago, and we have no idea where it went!!! And there are some seriously creepy rooms down there . . .


----------



## Brad Murgen (Oct 17, 2011)

joanhallhovey said:


> Stephen King`s books are not all horror.


Yeah personally I find more of them more fantastic/supernatural fiction than straight horror. Some of his initial books were horror, but not much of his later stuff.

Oh, another one that's pretty freaky and would fall under straight horror is _Gerald's Game_. So... you might want to avoid that one if you're uncertain.


----------



## BowlOfCherries (May 8, 2009)

Andrea Pearson said:


> Eeek! The door to our basement was removed years ago, and we have no idea where it went!!! And there are some seriously creepy rooms down there . . .


Best be prepared then! Don't take any chances. Always keep a box Lucky Charms cereal with you at all times and at the first sign of creepy troubles, quickly eat a handful. That will make "most" creepy cellar things keep their distance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The thing that puts King in a league of his own is that people who never normally read horror will buy _his_ horror novels ... no one else's. (Curse them).


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Tony Richards said:


> The thing that puts King in a league of his own is that people who never normally read horror will buy _his_ horror novels ... no one else's. (Curse them).


Very true...that would be me. I have no idea why...I was introduced to him in my early 20s...and liked him. ANYTHING he wrote, including Danse Macabre.

Odd. He's just a good & interesting storyteller. My favorite book of all-time (as I've written a million times here  ) is The Stand...and he could have left every drop of Randall Flag (except as a villain) & the paranormal out and I'd still have loved it.

I think the reason I avoid 'horror' for the most part, is that just like 'fantasy,' it depends on magic. And I dont really buy into magic. I prefer things that can at least be loosely explained in science and reality. (I also think that using magic enables an author too many shortcuts and conveniences and doesnt force him to build foundations under things. But that is a general statement of course.)

Good luck with your writing!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, Lursa!


----------



## JEV (Jan 7, 2012)

Take the plunge.  King is the King!  But there are plenty of other fun and creepy books, like Before I Go to Sleep by S. J. Watson.  It's scary, but not in a horror story way, more like a 'am I losing my mind?'  way.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm about 60% through 11/22/63 - my first Stephen King read - and I'm really liking it, both the story and his writing style. Still not sure I'm ready for any horror stuff, but I definitely want to go back through this thread and for the non-horror recommendations.

Then again...I may feel compelled to read *It*.


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't think most of his stories are scary. "Pet cemetery" was a little scary at the end, but that may be because I'm susceptible to anything rising from the dead, creeps me out.

You could start with the Dark Tower series it's a more of a fantasy story with some horror elements thrown in. Or read The Last Stand, it's not a horror story with monsters, well maybe one monster. I myself like his earlier work better than his recent ones.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A. Rosaria said:


> I don't think most of his stories are scary. "Pet cemetery" was a little scary at the end, but that may be because I'm susceptible to anything rising from the dead, creeps me out.
> 
> You could start with the Dark Tower series it's a more of a fantasy story with some horror elements thrown in. Or read The Last Stand, it's not a horror story with monsters, well maybe one monster. I myself like his earlier work better than his recent ones.


His early ambition was to be a science fiction writer, so I don't think he started out with the intention of scaring people witless in the first place.


----------



## Paul Reid (Nov 18, 2010)

I haven't ever read Stephen King, though Graham Masterton used to scare the bejaysus out of me when I was younger...


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm on page 150ish of Bag of Bones and nothing scary at all yet.


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

jlee745 said:


> I'm on page 150ish of Bag of Bones and nothing scary at all yet.


BoB really isn't _scary_ per se, but a great story


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm really enjoying it.Sometimes he rambles a little to much for me.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

King isn't an earth-shattering writer, but he is very good, and more importantly he knows how to play to his strengths. I'm a big fan of the _Dark Tower_ series, and I can't wait to start _11/22/63_.


----------



## Neil Ostroff (Mar 25, 2011)

King is my all time favorite. I've base my whole writing philosophy after reading his memoir, ON WRITING.


----------

